# Worried about Pumilio...



## plant_geek (Apr 10, 2009)

I purchased an adult Bastimentos pumilio about 3-4 weeks ago. He has been much more active than my younger bastis. Initially he was calling like crazy to the younger (tentative female) pumilio. Then several days ago he stopped calling. Both pumilio just hung out separately but were eating fine. Tank temps are mid to upper 70s during the day and mid to upper 60s at night. For the past three days he has been gaping his mouth most of the day. He can close it, and he's still moving around fine. I've misted him extra- and he even seems disinterested in food. The other (female) has been hiding as well- although I see her out for fleeting moments before she goes into hiding again. 

I'm worried the courting has stressed him out and he's showing signs of calcium deficiency? I've been dusting once a week with both vitamin and calcium powder. I could dust more- although I haven't had him long enough to know what his situation was like when I got him. I can't get any info from the person I got him from either. Wondering what to do....I just purchased some "Zilla" calcium supplement spray and am wondering if I could spray him directly?? Or get calcium glucate?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

how long have your supplements been in use?

what are the tank parameters? temp/ humidity, etc. 

WC or CB?

james


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

you might want to increase the temps, i bet that is part of the reason he is not calling pums usually like it aboout 80-84. I bet the reason he was calling is because he just wanted to establish his territory in a new tank.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i keep hearing people saying higher temps like this julio, but my pums call just as much now in the winter at 70-72.

honestly the stopping calling doesnt seem like an issue, the gaping mouth however could be a big problem.

james


----------



## plant_geek (Apr 10, 2009)

Both are CB, the younger one is about 6 mos. The one doing poorly- I'm not sure- over a year. They're housed in a 40 gallon tank together. I don't have a humidity gauge but there is a waterfall/shallow pool (1" deep) and I mist daily. The supplements are about 8 months old- I should buy some new ones. Rep-Cal and Rep-Vit brands I think- I'm not at home right now. I can take a pic of his mouth and post it later if need be.


----------



## plant_geek (Apr 10, 2009)

Do you think I should separate him from the other one- would this be a symptom of stress? What I thought was courting behavior could have been him trying to establish dominance?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

if the frog just isn't calling anymore then no worries, if it really isn't able to close its mouth, then there is something more serious going on, and i would suggest isolating it and contacting a vet (such as Dr. Frye). the supplements need to be changed! you really cant let that happen. they have a shelf life after opening and that's it.

try posting some pics of the frog, if you can do so w/o stressing it too much after isolating it , if need be, and see what others think. 

james


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

james67 said:


> i keep hearing people saying higher temps like this julio, but my pums call just as much now in the winter at 70-72.
> 
> honestly the stopping calling doesnt seem like an issue, the gaping mouth however could be a big problem.
> 
> james


the gaping mouth sounds more like a respiratory infection due to the temps droping so low at night, in the 60s is pretty low.


----------



## plant_geek (Apr 10, 2009)

I've read on here that temps in the mid to high 60's at night are fine? I've had other frogs at the same temp range for a year....


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i let my pums get that cold w/ no noticeable problems. gradually of course, not one day 80 and the next 62-3.

james.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I dust every single feeding.....especially egg producing frogs and all Pumilio.


----------



## plant_geek (Apr 10, 2009)

I've separated him from the other- I'll see how he's doing tonight....


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm wondering about the Zilla calcium supplement as well. Directions are to spray on food... here are the ingredients, would any of them be potentially dangerous if only a few drops of diluted solution were applied directly to the frog?

-Water (OHNOES! ), Calcium Gluconate, Calcium Carbonate, Calcium Chloride, Potassium Sorbate, Sodium Benzoate, Xanthan Gum

I would think dilution would be necessary, but calcium gluconate is the main ingredient besides water...... and I think the last three are preservatives, correct? Calcium carbonate has been used in substrates IIRC, so that leaves calcium chloride and the preservatives as my total unknowns, assuming the other two aren't in ridiculous doses. Obviously, this isn't a choice for long term supplementation, but could it work in an emergency if straight calcium gluconate isn't available?


----------

